# Have a pet(s)? Share a pic here!



## TickleMyElmo

You asked for it! :icon_lol:


----------



## Amandas tank

Here are some of mine 

"Kitty Sabu" the shoulder riding Sphynx









Ozzy-Morajee-Po-Posjee & Patroney-Bolonie-Phoney-Dobie









Monarcha-Cute-Cat and Tasj-Ma-Kitty


----------



## Amandas tank

TickleMyElmo said:


> You asked for it! :icon_lol:


 
WOW! Awesome! Love that big 'ole blue tongue! I had an Iguana years back. Lizards can make great pets!


----------



## DogFish

Ch. Tasso's "Cool Hand Luke" CA

Call Name: Travis


----------



## Amandas tank

Wow he's Gorgeous!!!! Is he a Catahoula?


----------



## DogFish

Amandas tank said:


> Wow he's Gorgeous!!!!


Thanks, yes he's a Catahoula.

And He was an adorable puppy


----------



## Fizgig777

Here's Shadow:



































He was thrown out onto the mean streets of NYC & ended up in my parents' backyard where the feral cats were beating him up mercilessly. He was so people friendly and incapable of defending himself against other cats that he just wasn't going to make it on the streets. He won my heart in Jan. 2011 the first time I picked him up and he snuggled against my neck purring loudly and he's been with me since. Found out he was FIV positive (the feline equivalent of HIV) the day I took him in --- he went to the vet. first, who donated treatment for him at her own expense (and said she'd continue to do so as long as he lives). The day after I took him in, a huge snowstorm hit NYC dumping more than 2 ft. of snow. Talk about lucky timing.

The pics. above say it all: he's happy and healthy and adorable. If you look at the shots where he's upside down, you can see the white markings on his muzzle and chin combine to form a heart. That's what he is, too... All heart and 25 lbs. of lean cuddles.


----------



## SueD

Lily the Havanese on the left and Maggie the Silky Terrier on the right. Not a good hair day for either of them


----------



## DogFish

Very nice looking Dobe. The woman that taught me Conformation handling was in the bred for 50+ years, Breeder/Owner/Handler. Wonderful bred of dog.

Funny how you ended up with two of the most devoted dog breeds.


----------



## Amandas tank

DogFish said:


> Very nice looking Dobe. The woman that taught me Conformation handling was in the bred for 50+ years, Breeder/Owner/Handler. Wonderful bred of dog.
> 
> Funny how you ended up with two of the most devoted dog breeds.


Catahoulas are really beautiful dogs! I've never had the priveledge of seeing one in person. Love the puppy picture!
Thank you. My Doberman came from a breeder in Virginia. She has been breeding for many years. She shows and develops therapy dobies. Pretty cool.

I tell ya I own the sidewalk when I walk with these guys on either side of me LOL! Both are kittens but shhhh..don't tell anyone 

The big guy was with us for 7 years. We miss him. The pic was from last Halloween. But, he is still in our hearts :tongue:


----------



## Amandas tank

@Fizgig777 Wonderful story about Shaddow. Love the heart btw.

@SueD What little cuties! They sport their "bad hair day" well!


----------



## james1542

Who doesn't like seeing some pets-looks like you've got some bengals of your own-they look great!
We have Moses, and your right, every picture I try to take he is either in it, or about to be in it.
Some examples:
















And He snuggles:


----------



## driftwoodhunter

Everyone has such lovely pets! I adore Shadow's story, and the laying-on-the-back-floppy-paw pose - lol

Right now I just have two cats. The red tabby is Taz, and I got from one of my assistant managers, his brother found her tossed into a dumpster. She was roughly 6 weeks old when I got her. She is a big poser. She huffs & puffs and struts like she's tough, but she squeals like a pig when the other cat calls her bluff.

The black cat is Zazu, and she's the same age as Taz, I adopted her from a no-kill shelter to keep the red kitten company. I think Zazu was deprived of oxygen or something, she has very slow reactions and is generally goofy, staring off into space for hours. These last few years she just stares at me, with big moony eyes that never blink. I'm finally used to it - lol. However I found out this summer that when a mouse shows up, she turns into the Terminator. 

here they are, both going on 13 yrs old now.


----------



## SMB

Mondi.
She was a wild dog that we actually trapped in a Have-A-Heart trap on a Caribbean island. It didn't take her long to get used to free food and water, AND a chaise overlooking the ocean.
Now she is a USA dog and this was her first snowfall.


----------



## DogFish

Amandas tank said:


> Catahoulas are really beautiful dogs! I've never had the priveledge of seeing one in person.....I tell ya I own the sidewalk when I walk with these guys on either side of me LOL!....The big guy was with us for 7 years. We miss him.....


Travis is my 3rd in 20 years. Not a breed for a casual dog owner. I have to Mtn Bike him to really challenge him yesterday we walked 6mi.

When I used to walked these two, Elsa (Rotty) and Yukon (Alaskan Malamute) We got the same response. Which I never really understood as both dogs walked on my left side at heel and were very well mannered in town. 










People would see Yukon 1st and everyone wanted to hung him, even people that didn't like dogs...like him. Then they'd see Elsa and freeze. :icon_roll

Of course a stranger wouldn't know that Elsa was titled in Conformation, Obedience , Rally, Shuzthund and was a Therapy dog. Yukon on the other hand would pee on people. Those two are gone now, I trust having a insane game of tug, waiting for me on the other side of the bridge. :smile:


----------



## Amandas tank

Wow nice dogs! My doberman is the same way when it comes to exersize. I have to take him for hard core bike rides usually between 3-4 hours twice a day otherwise he is a huge PITA! During winter, he becomes a sled dog  He loves pulling. 

Both my boys were very well mannered too. People would see Ozzy and panic "Is that a pitbull?" I've had folks think Patron is a rottie...:icon_roll What? This skinny thing??? LOL!

I have to challenge Patron (the doberman) consistantly to keep him on task and focused. He loves to learn new things and has a real drive to make me happy at what ever cost. Incredible breed. I've never known a dog to attempt _everything_ I ask of him no matter how challenging it may be.

My dad raised Rotties and Pits when I was a kid. My great grandmother raised Samoyeds. My uncle had Daschunds and my Grandfather had German shepards and Blue Heelers. If it wasn't for being around all those strong headed breeds I probably would not have been able to raise my boys properly. They're my first dogs I've owned.


----------



## driftwoodhunter

SMB said:


> Mondi.
> She was a wild dog that we actually trapped in a Have-A-Heart trap on a Caribbean island. It didn't take her long to get used to free food and water, AND a chaise overlooking the ocean.
> Now she is a USA dog and this was her first snowfall.


lol - that must have been the world's largest Have-A-Heart trap. She looks very chic and pleased in her argyle!


----------



## Amandas tank

james1542 said:


> Who doesn't like seeing some pets-looks like you've got some bengals of your own-they look great!
> We have Moses, and your right, every picture I try to take he is either in it, or about to be in it.
> Some examples:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And He snuggles:


Oh he's a beautiful snow! I wondered from the avatar if you had a bengal! They rock the cat world! More like dogs in my home. I have another bengal, but he hates his picture taken LOL! So, none of him and he is gorgeous! A 40 lb muscle-mania cat with rosettes. Have had him for years and still am in awe when he first see him in the morning.


----------



## Amandas tank

driftwoodhunter said:


> Everyone has such lovely pets! I adore Shadow's story, and the laying-on-the-back-floppy-paw pose - lol
> 
> Right now I just have two cats. The red tabby is Taz, and I got from one of my assistant managers, his brother found her tossed into a dumpster. She was roughly 6 weeks old when I got her. She is a big poser. She huffs & puffs and struts like she's tough, but she squeals like a pig when the other cat calls her bluff.
> 
> The black cat is Zazu, and she's the same age as Taz, I adopted her from a no-kill shelter to keep the red kitten company. I think Zazu was deprived of oxygen or something, she has very slow reactions and is generally goofy, staring off into space for hours. These last few years she just stares at me, with big moony eyes that never blink. I'm finally used to it - lol. However I found out this summer that when a mouse shows up, she turns into the Terminator.
> 
> here they are, both going on 13 yrs old now.


no no no...I believe you are mistaken. That can't be Taz! It is no other than "Puss in Boots" from Shrek! You have a star livin amongst you


----------



## Amandas tank

SMB said:


> Mondi.
> She was a wild dog that we actually trapped in a Have-A-Heart trap on a Caribbean island. It didn't take her long to get used to free food and water, AND a chaise overlooking the ocean.
> Now she is a USA dog and this was her first snowfall.


Beautiful. She looks like a dingo.


----------



## DogFish

Amandas tank said:


> ...If it wasn't for being around all those strong headed breeds I probably would not have been able to raise my boys properly. They're my first dogs I've owned.


Just looking at that pic, I cam tell you dod a great job raising them.

I believe each dog we own prepares us for the next one in some manner. 

I won't be bring in another dog until Travis is 6 (18mos.) he deserves some 
individual attention as he was in the Rottweier's shadow his whole life. The next will be a girl and I am going to a low energy dog breed, maybe Bull Mastiff, Dogue de Bordeaux, or Boerboel. I really want a Komondor but I know I don't want to deal with the dreadlocks :icon_eek:


----------



## Amandas tank

DogFish said:


> Just looking at that pic, I cam tell you dod a great job raising them.
> 
> I believe each dog we own prepares us for the next one in some manner.
> 
> I won't be bring in another dog until Travis is 6 (18mos.) he deserves some
> individual attention as he was in the Rottweier's shadow his whole life. The next will be a girl and I am going to a low energy dog breed, maybe Bull Mastiff, Dogue de Bordeaux, or Boerboel. I really want a Komondor but I know I don't want to deal with the dreadlocks :icon_eek:


Hey thanks. I appreciate that. It is a lot of dedication and hard work, but pays off everytime. My Dober-boy was beside himself for a little bit when he became the only dog, but soon decided it was a good thing. One dog = more attention = happy dog. So, I bet Travis is living the life as your one and only 

I thought about getting a Boerboel. Found a great breeder out of South Africa. (through word of mouth) Almost got the pup. Then, I decided because we take so many vacations it wouldn't be a wise move being that they are very serious about guarding the families turf when the humans are gone against pretty much anyone. What incredibly powerful dogs! There's just something about powerful breeds that have a hold on me.

What about Rhodesian Ridgebacks? Very nice too...and Thai Ridgebacks are pretty neat.


----------



## Amandas tank

Driftwoodhunter, I wanted to share with you my old orange cat. He was definetely Garfield in disguise as "Sir Limpio" 









ps...the dog in the background was my uncles pug/rottweiler/pitbull mix. Man was he confused LOL!


----------



## driftwoodhunter

haha - I can see the "attitudinal" in your red tabby - I love their personalities, they are characters! My cats are both girls, the vet told me less than 15% of red tabbies are female. I hope I'll always have a crazy cat! I would love to dress them up in costumes and take their pics at Halloween, but they're not declawed, and my health insurance only cover so much ; )


----------



## Amandas tank

I know right! He was totally owning my back HaHa! And how dare someone take his picture!!! 

Just wear some carharts from head to toe...double layered...then have at that Halloween dress up party!


----------



## driftwoodhunter

Since Taz is such a trouble maker, I want to dress her up in black & white striped prison garb, complete with the little cap, like in "Where Art Thou Brother". Zazu is round & cobby like an English Shorthair with big round eyes, and I bet she's brilliant behind that clueless look, so I'd make her an owl costume. Or maybe a jailer. She'd like to be Taz's jailer - lol


----------



## foxfish

Here are mine.....


----------



## Amandas tank

@ Driftwoodhunter They would hate you _heehee_

@ Foxfish That's a whole clan of ferrets! They are loads of fun singley...I can't even imagine that bunch! What are their names?


----------



## driftwoodhunter

I can't imagine how lively your home is with all those ferrets! I bet you have a blast : ) 
I see you live in the Channel Islands - how exotic! Do you mind me asking which one?


----------



## foxfish

We rescue them so we do have quite a few sometimes!
No sure if I would describe our channel Islands as exotic, I live in Guernsey, a small island just off the coast of France.... c'est une belle île de cours!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

My pet at work, at work!








Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HX67

A great thread, it's nice to see how we pretty much all share the love of all animals.



driftwoodhunter said:


> I can't imagine how lively your home is with all those ferrets! I bet you have a blast


My thoughts exactly!

I have a roommate










He's a great assistant in the hobby








(A note: never keep a raccoon in a tank smaller than 30 gallons!)

...and especially interested in putting up a nano-reef of his own











As any good father, I have decided what he's going to be when he grows up. "We" want to be a masked retriever.
Education is well under way










Whatever has disappeared, been broken or gone terribly wrong, it's never his fault









...since believe me: God, evolution, or whatever you think is responsible for it, the 40 teeth are there for a purpose









The purpose is to KILL!
(WARNING : Very craphic violent content, not for under 18 yrs)



We do share a sweeter tooth









...and definitely the favourite pastime










Despite being a wild animal, he's got an empathic side, too.

OH MY GOD! THEY KILLED KENNY!


----------



## foxfish

I just love your raccoon! He looks like a great pet .... is he a good pet?
What are the down sides?


----------



## DogFish

Amandas tank said:


> Hey thanks. I appreciate that. It is a lot of dedication and hard work, but pays off everytime. My Dober-boy was beside himself for a little bit when he became the only dog, but soon decided it was a good thing. One dog = more attention = happy dog. So, I bet Travis is living the life as your one and only


After saying goodbye to 6 dogs over the years I believe the dogs that are left behind go through the same grieving we do. I also feel just like us the longer the relationship they harder it is on them. Now I keep my dogs 4-6 years apart in age, I think that makes life easier for everyone involved on many levels.




Amandas tank said:


> .....I thought about getting a Boerboel. Found a great breeder out of South Africa. (through word of mouth) Almost got the pup. Then, I decided because we take so many vacations it wouldn't be a wise move being that they are very serious about guarding the families turf when the humans are gone against pretty much anyone. What incredibly powerful dogs! There's just something about powerful breeds that have a hold on me.
> 
> What about Rhodesian Ridgebacks? Very nice too...and Thai Ridgebacks are pretty neat.


You are correct to be honest about your family's travel /absence times in relationship to owning any dog.

I wouldn't worry about having any breed for that reason. Separation anxiety is a result of improper training/conditioning in the 1st year of the dogs life. If you can train a Dobe & Pitt to pose for a picture you can raise a self confident dog that will be at peace with itself. 

As far as someone checking your house & feeding the dog in your absence, even the Fila Brasileiro will accept an "extended family member" if you're willing to put in the work at an early age.

>>>We had two Rhodesian Ridgebacks in the family, Dad and younger brother. Great dogs, energy level of a Dobe. Insane endurance, great runner's dog.

I used to show in the A.R.B.A (American Rare Breed assoc.) I saw the 1st 3 Thai Ridgebacks that came to the US at a Show on the Capital Mall in Washington D.C. . Even now 5-6 generations here in the States they still are very primitive dogs, verry high prey drive and very independent. 

Sorry to get off track of your thread. Dogs are a passion for me, hence the 'Dog' of DogFish. I offer Private training for Dominate breed dogs, I show, Handle, and compete. My strongest suit is conditioning. As you can see Travis has maybe 5% body fat. :smile:


----------



## HX67

foxfish said:


> I just love your raccoon! He looks like a great pet .... is he a good pet?
> What are the down sides?


Thanks, he appreciates your love.
Me too.

Despite the looks, I would have to say that he's the lousiest pet ever.
12 years of training have paid off, though. _I_ have learned to do everything _his_ way.

I just kinda didn't have a choise when he moved in with me. He's great and he's the worst.

Down sides...? He's a raccoon.
As a pet they might actually be closer to a python than a dog. They don't have a gene that wants to please you or be kind, at all. None.

And on the other hand, they are pretty smart and could be compared with the messiest, most paranoid, most uninterested, most short-tempered, unjust and vendictive roommate.
Life is about outsmarting.

Like a challenge?
Still, don't get one.


----------



## foxfish

Excellent, sounds just like my type of guy LOL...
No chance of me getting one where I live, I doubt if even the local zoo would get a license!
Perhaps you should try a skunk next?


----------



## HX67

foxfish said:


> Excellent, sounds just like my type of guy LOL...
> No chance of me getting one where I live, I doubt if even the local zoo would get a license!
> Perhaps you should try a skunk next?


Don't need a permit for these up here. You would, if they were found in the nature, locally.

I am really interested in the skunk thing. They appear to be adorable creatures. But since I hate the idea of cutting up an animal and removing vital bodyparts (_the_ glands), will never go for it. Maybe.


----------



## foxfish

All our ferrets are neutered but, it is illegal to de sent them unless there is a medical problem. They do very occasionally let one go when playing hard or meeting a cat or dog & boy they do stink...I can only imagine how bad a skunk would be but from what I have read, neutered skunks rarely use there sent glands unless they are in real big trouble?
Funnily enough I might be able to get a licensed skunk as they are breed for pets in the UK only 70 mile across the sea from us.


----------



## Fizgig777

Wonderful photos everyone!


----------



## Betta Maniac

We had a raccoon when I was a kid. Found him as a kit when his mom got hit by a car. Mostly he lived in our tree house, but he did like to raid the kitchen! He wasn't a great pet, but he was highly entertaining (at least to us kids, not sure mom felt the same way). The woodchuck a friend of mine had in college was a lot nicer. He was super friendly and liked to snuggle up on the couch. Possum was worse. Always hissing and skulking about. 

Aside from the fish and shrimp, I have nothing exotic anymore. Just a BIG dog:


----------



## foxfish

English Mastiff?


----------



## Amandas tank

DogFish said:


> After saying goodbye to 6 dogs over the years I believe the dogs that are left behind go through the same grieving we do. I also feel just like us the longer the relationship they harder it is on them. Now I keep my dogs 4-6 years apart in age, I think that makes life easier for everyone involved on many levels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct to be honest about your family's travel /absence times in relationship to owning any dog.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about having any breed for that reason. Separation anxiety is a result of improper training/conditioning in the 1st year of the dogs life. If you can train a Dobe & Pitt to pose for a picture you can raise a self confident dog that will be at peace with itself.
> 
> As far as someone checking your house & feeding the dog in your absence, even the Fila Brasileiro will accept an "extended family member" if you're willing to put in the work at an early age.
> 
> >>>We had two Rhodesian Ridgebacks in the family, Dad and younger brother. Great dogs, energy level of a Dobe. Insane endurance, great runner's dog.
> 
> I used to show in the A.R.B.A (American Rare Breed assoc.) I saw the 1st 3 Thai Ridgebacks that came to the US at a Show on the Capital Mall in Washington D.C. . Even now 5-6 generations here in the States they still are very primitive dogs, verry high prey drive and very independent.
> 
> Sorry to get off track of your thread. Dogs are a passion for me, hence the 'Dog' of DogFish. I offer Private training for Dominate breed dogs, I show, Handle, and compete. My strongest suit is conditioning. As you can see Travis has maybe 5% body fat. :smile:


No worries! I love talking dogs  That is awesome that you are a trainer/conditioner. That was a road I wanted to undertake. I was quite serious about it and would love to be a trainer. I used to train horses. Then, I moved here. So, dogs filled the space where horses once were. Since I couldn't work towards becoming a dog trainer, I got a dog of my own to work with, then another. I have worked with both in Obedience and done some agility with my Doberman. My Pitbull was not a dog that appreciated intense exersize  

It's rare for me to come across someone who knows dogs. It's quite fun to chat with you because you obviously know your stuff. What made my decision not to get a Boerboel was due to the fact my husband is not involved with the pets in the home what-so-ever. So, our pack is essentially divided from a dogs point of view. Mixing that with us traveling and dog bred to gaurd the family and territory as intensley as A.B.'s are, it a mix that would have had potential for a disaster. IMO, more so than with other guarding breeds, such as the Doberman. And naturally, the intesity is different from one dog to next, because yes, they are quite like us 

Now I'm off track from my own thread :redface: Maybe we should have a dog breed discussion thread :biggrin:


----------



## Amandas tank

This thread is making me sooo happy roud: Racoons, Lizards, cats, lil dogs, big dogs...lovin it! Where's the folks with the birds, amphibians and spiders? (not a fan of spiders personally...but some people love them!)


----------



## NWA-Planted

This thread is really making me miss my cat Aires!! 

Sent from a dark corner in my happy place


----------



## Amandas tank

Awe, so sorry your cat is not with you. If have any pics you should share


----------



## NWA-Planted

Have to check the pc when i get home, he was the best cat ever...i need another

Sent from a dark corner in my happy place


----------



## Barbgirl

First is my devil kitten that I rescued. He weighed a whopping 0.3lbs at 8 weeks. - Gremlin 









My SATO mutt who has been with me for 8 moves and everything  - Goober


And my thoroughbred that was pulled out of the kill pens (the black horse) - JP


----------



## Amandas tank

@ Barbgirl
how old is your little kitten? So tiny. Nice horses! It's great the black one ended up with you.  What an adorable dog too!


@ NWA Planted
Awe, that's so sad. How long has it been?

I have a some cats now that I love dearly...but...even after nearly 6 years since the loss of my "Lo-Kal-Kitty" I sometimes find myself with a lake in my eyes. I've never been able to make a connection with another pet like I had with him. He died at only 10 years old. I took a trip back home and after being gone for 4 weeks, found out he had laid in the windowsill day after day, night after night peering outside where he would meet me after work everyday. Then he quit eating 6 days after I left...and then he just shut down. He layed in my spot on the bed and wouldn't leave except to use the cat box. No one thought to tell me...I would have been on a flight back in a heart beat if I had only known he was suffereing seperation anxiety. He stayed in the vet hospital hooked up to feeding tubes for a bit, but succumed after 2 days to liver failure. 

I miss him so badly. :icon_cry:


----------



## Betta Maniac

foxfish said:


> English Mastiff?


 
He does look like one! He's half Bullmastiff and half Neapolitan. Just 175lbs of gooey love.


----------



## Turtledance

This is Kevin. My fiances Rainbow Lorikeet. He was found by some friends when he was still a chick...too weak to even eat. He is now such a lovely affectionate bird who loves to ride around on our shoulders and come with us down to the beach 









And our cat Jyro. We got him from some family who didn't want the responsibility and were going to take him to a shelter  He is a great cat. Very zanny and playful but doesn't like to be left alone. 









And of course this isn't my pet but once a week I do volunteer work at a nearby marine bird and turtle hospital. It's one of the most rewarding things I have ever done. This is a pic I took a few days ago of one of the green sea turtles  I just wanted to share...sorry for bad phone camera image


----------



## HX67

A lori if ever!
Nice expression on it's face. Unbelievable colors.
Nice birdy.


----------



## Turtledance

HX67 said:


> A lori if ever!
> Nice expression on it's face. Unbelievable colors.
> Nice birdy.


Thank you  That was my first post and I got a bit trigger happy and sent it as a test without writing about him. Shame on me. Its now edited and with more pictures


----------



## Amandas tank

Wow! What a bird!


----------



## HX67

Turtledance said:


> Thank you  That was my first post and I got a bit trigger happy and sent it as a test without writing about him. Shame on me. Its now edited and with more pictures


No worries, just happy to see a nice bird here. I used to take care of some of those and I miss the personalities. They are great pets.
The story makes it even better!

The turtle is cool, too! Good work volunteering there. Thank you.


----------



## Turtledance

HX67 said:


> No worries, just happy to see a nice bird here. I used to take care of some of those and I miss the personalities. They are great pets.
> The story makes it even better!
> 
> The turtle is cool, too! Good work volunteering there. Thank you.


They all have such unique personalities. Kevin is really cheeky and super intelligent. My fiance Rob has been able to teach him a few commands. He can't fly, his wings were too badly damaged when he was young so I used to get nervouse taking him out with us incase a dog spooked him and he leapt off our shoulders and got gobbled up or trambled on...the few commands he knows are good to make sure he will always hop (yes, they hop for those who didnt know ) back to us. 









Heres a full body shot for you all 









And I know he just looks like a boring ol' shubunkin but it's this little guy, China that started me on this whole aquarium journey. From a humble little 20 liter gold fish tank to a 3 ft fresh water tropical aquarium. My fascination with watching him sparked the passion for me  









And finally another shot of one of the green seaturtles I work with. This is Boof...the first turtle I had the honor of caring for. When he arrived he couldn't dive because his stomach was infested with parasites. He was absolutely covered with barnacles and we had to tube feed him. Now he is a healthy weight, parasite free, able to dive and catch his own food!! He will be released soon


----------



## Amandas tank

That must be so rewarding to work with those turtles and see the difference for them you can make.


----------



## greenman857

My cat Noodles, just chillin'.
She looks like a Flame Point Siamese, but she's a cross between an orange tiger cat and a half Siamese tortoiseshell. 

View attachment 58066


----------



## driftwoodhunter

OMG! Now I want to take pics of my cats like that - lol
I especially like that it's in b & w with film grain - nice pic!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

My cat Poagy:








Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## greenman857

I had to post this pic.
This is my all time favorite picture of my cats back when my kids were young and cute, now my son is 6' 6" !!!.
The trick is to start when they are kittens and pick them up as they wake up!
View attachment 58091


----------



## Amandas tank

I love seeing all these cats!!! Cats in every color! Those last two are hilarious! What good back archers


----------



## mechtec

Our dog, he owns this chair! this is his favorite place to relax, sometimes he puts one paw on the table while he lays in this chair, doesn't seem comfortable, but this is what he likes. He is an a adoption came with the name "askem" 










gary


----------



## foxfish

He looks lovely & pretty big too!


----------



## wot_fan

Here are a couple of pics of my 5 month old Russian Blue. He is my first pedigreed pet. Alexei has a great personality. I couldn't be happier with him .


----------



## james1542

Those green eyes and blue fur are stunning!


----------



## Msheresy

The blue one is Stella and she is 6.5. Oaky is the blue brindle and he is 8.5. Oaky presently has cancer but it hasn't metastasized yet so please add him to your prayers!

































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

This is Quella, 4year old pure bred Lab.









Harry i think he is 10


----------



## Turtledance

Jyro again.


----------



## jester56

Tzu Tzu... Fantastic cat. Has more personality than any other cat I've ever had. Wish I knew what kid of cat he was. LOL!



















And good Ol' Moose. Our youngest "child" is no longer with us due to a golden spirit and a chrome bumper... He was the best.


----------



## mattschaefer92

My awesome Leonberger, Bruno.










I took Bruno sledding couple of winters ago!


----------



## OVT

Duke the babysitter










Abu










Are you talking to me, shorty?

Neo @ 1 year of age










Now @ 5 years, we claim the deer heavyweight division at 180+lb


----------



## foxfish

We made about $200 for our locale animal charity selling Christmas wreaths in our Dickensian outfits in town today.....


----------



## mitchfish9

This is stella, a neighbor rescued her out of their yard and we took her in at 4 weeks old when she still needed to be bottle fed. Now she is five months and enjoying her new cat tree!


----------



## Kamco

This is my belgian hare, Beau. I used to show rabbits quite a bit, but college has dampened the ability to have them. He currently lives with my parents while I'm at university, and is always glad to see me. He placed 5th at the national show in 2007, and is going to be 6 in January. The attached photo was easy to take, I just set him up in whatever outfit, pose him like in his old show days, and voila, he seems not to mind...


----------



## Sake

Okay here is my baby boy. He just passed away in October.  His name was Taz, he was 16 when he passed. Named because the first time I picked him up on the side of the highway he literally bit through my fingernail into the soft tissue underneath. I carried him back to my truck hanging from my finger he wouldn't let go lol.







As you can tell he loved sleeping in my work boots not idea why 







This is a pic of Taz with his brother Grey (who is currently meowing at me trying to get me to play)







Me and Grey chillin on the couch!







Never fails you try to change the sheets on the bed he's up there.







Here is Grey and my youngest cat Lacey. Now Lacey has a few other names, like Demon Kitty, or my sister calls her the B*tch.  She's got an evil streak to be sure lol.







Here Lacey wants to go with me to my girlfriends house.







Last but not least CATNIP!!!! Had it all over the top of the cat house she goes bonkers. Will try to KILL anyone that comes near, me included. She's a bit of a catnip hog lol.








Yeah I know alot of pics but I love my kitties! They make the days bearable, always making me smile with their antics!


----------



## Betta Maniac

OVT said:


>


Wow, I wonder if that big brindle on the left is from my boy's litter. He looks almost exactly like my Clancy, and it was a litter of 12 in Hayward.


----------



## Jaguar

This is my cat Charlie. She belonged to my sister who passed away in July from cancer. She's very squawky and needy but I love her tons.










I've wanted a dog for years but my fiancee won't let me have one because he doesn't like them


----------



## Sake

Sorry bout your sister, but cats are soo much cooler than dogs!


----------



## ADJAquariums

This is my Yellow Lab Ruby, she's 8 and unfortunatley has a nasty immune defficency (Auto Immune) we've had her for over 3 more years than predicted, its been a blessing and i think of each day with her as a gift. She's my faithful hunting buddy and one of my best friends, ive got a picture of her holding a Duck we harvested but i'm not going to add that for fear i might upset some people.


----------



## scbrooks87

Ok here's my post in this... My fiance and I have rats!! Cats too, but so far no one has posted any rats so I figure I'll be the first! :flick:

These are a Christmas photo shoot my fiance asked me to do with them, We have a naked rat Named May, a black one with few white markings, Peanut, and a cream colored ratty, her name is chai. They are each right around 1 year and 9 months old, so they are getting up there in age, still very spritely though!

May (The nekked one) is crazy, she licks first, asks questions later, and we have kind of labeled her a "rodentist" because she takes any opportunity she can get to try and get in your mouth to clean your teeth! Bleh!

Chai is the smart one of the group, she seems to understand things pretty well, and could probably get her cage door open if she was strong enough.

Peanut is timid, she hides a lot, even though she's given plenty of love and attention, she seems to prefer when we just leave her be!

-Scott


----------



## Kitsune_Gem

Ditto a female champagne rat, in her travel cage.










May-Ling, baby chinchilla, only a few weeks old here










Riza, mother chinchilla 









May-Ling few hours after she was born, looking up at her father Roy.










Magenta, a few weeks before she passed away of old age. 










Bottle baby foster kittens from last year. (All have new homes) 










May-Ling, and her brothers Ed and Al, getting ready for their first weigh in. 










Odd eye female rat, Evee.










Hairless female rat, still awaiting a name.


----------



## foxfish

Love all the Rats, they make great pets especially compared to creatures like hamsters & gerbils.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem

foxfish said:


> Love all the Rats, they make great pets especially compared to creatures like hamsters & gerbils.



Oh I know.. Ditto, shes the best mannered one I have, she comes when called, uses a litter pan fully. The two new girls are learning form her, but the odd eye (Evee) one is still a bit on the skidish side. Shes gotten a lot better in just a weeks time though, its amazing.

One guy I know had a rat that was so well trained, that when he said 'bed time' the rat ran up the stairs, climbed on to his and his wife's bed, and got into the night time sleeping cage next to their bed. They never had him in the cage if they where home, he used the litter pan as well. 

I am hoping to get Ditto trained a little bit more, some extra tricks, jumping threw hoops, and things like that just to keep her stimulated.


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L

4 month old Australian shepherd


----------



## The Dude

wot_fan said:


> Here are a couple of pics of my 5 month old Russian Blue. He is my first pedigreed pet. Alexei has a great personality. I couldn't be happier with him .


Oh my god! Gorgeous!!


----------



## annageckos

I have a bunch of photos to share.









Blue, russian blue rat









No Name yet, American Blue Dumbo









Ziva, Pineapple Green Cheek Conure









Abby, Spider Ball Python. She is bigger now, she was only about a month old in that photo. I need to get some new photos of her.









The Girls. I need an updated photo. Two have passed, and I have gotten two more. Maddy(brown, rip), Paige(black long hair) Chloe (light yellow, rip) and Mo-Mo(grey and white). I also have a male piggy named Jack, his friend Nick passed a couple of weeks ago.









Stubbs, bearded dragon.

I have some more pics I will put into another post.


----------



## annageckos

Nevada, German Shepherd. She is nine now, had heart surgery when she was 9 months old.

















Shorty, Basset Hound. He thinks Nevada is his girlfriend(and he is NOT a basset, he is a shepherd). Nevada thinks he is a pain in the butt.

















Vegas, half lab/half english pointer. He doesn't swim, won't retrieve and is afraid of smaller animals. All smaller animals. And big dogs, and small dogs. He also doesn't like wet grass. And he sleeps in a king sized bed. He's not spoiled at all.









Sebastian

















Kenny, he is the ruler of the house. He is about 13/14 years old now.









LG, he is the baby of the bunch. And the biggest.









Lily









Jade talking. She is a big mouth.









Phoebe with LG when he was a kitten.









Shorty, LG and Jade. Doing what they do best.









Phebs being a good mommy. She took care of LG and Jade when we got them like they were her own kittens. we got them at different times. Jade was only about 4 weeks old. LG was older, maybe 6 weeks old. He was dumped. Kenny was also dumped as a kitten. Each one has their own story. But it would take up a lot of room to write each one.


----------



## amajoh

Snickers, the lazy, spoiled Shih Tzu.


----------



## AnotherHobby

Rocky is our new Maine **** kitten (although he's getting big quick!) that is obsessed with laying on his back. Although my wife says it's me who's obsessed with him laying on his back. I'm also convinced he's plotting to murder me.










Felix is our lovable Ragdoll. Very docile, gentle, and cuddly. Almost not a cat, has almost no instinct, and would stand zero chance at survival. He's sweet.










Oscar is our orange and white neurotic lover. He is very obsessive with stuff. His latest thing is running water and the sink. He didn't notice it for 8 years, and now it consumes him.


----------



## tendertouche401

What a beautiful story. Enjoy him...you are awesome and so is the Vet.


Kuddos to you both.


----------



## etgregoire

This is Betty, but we usually call her Boopie. She has a fetish for paper products.










But she's really sweet.










This is Chuckie, or Chuckaboo. He loves to be the center of attention.










But he's also crazy










And this is Charlie, but we call him Doo Doo. He's our baby




























Sorry I'm that annoying parent with photos of their kids in their wallet. I love my furbabies!!


----------



## Greenmagick

Oh I love seeing all the pictures

Most of my internet time is spent on a couple dog forums:redface: I have had dogs my whole life, and while I love all my animals, dogs are my passion.

Here is my old man Marley - he is not doing well this winter Just turned 13









This is Ivy - my only non rescue. She is turning 4 next week









Qcumber - he is 14 months










My cats - Fiona is the calico, will be 16 this fall. Odin is the white one, he is around 12 









Rats - sadly, down to just one now and she is 2 1/2. I hate having just one but between her age and the mammary tumors, well... We are taking a break from rats for awhile after she goes. So this it Tulip, pictured as a baby










Then we have chickens and ducks and well of course fish and shrimp


----------



## etgregoire

Wow! Full house over there!


----------



## Thunder_o_b

1. Pebbles and Rufus at nap time.









2. Pebbles. "I love you, but this is my bone"









3. Rufus.


----------



## matti2uude

Stanli


----------



## etgregoire

Love all these dog photos!


----------



## HX67

Awesome pics, everyone!

Here's
"Spring"









And
"Weather forecast for tomorrow"


----------



## 150EH

This is Phoebe 










and Spike










and Momma, there's a Poppa and 3 babies but I don't have a photo










and Fredo like Alfredo, he's my favorite but don't tell the others










that's his pooper scooper behind him, he guards it 24/7










He likes snow










and water










and Chica our newest member and little princess, she gets embarrassed when she farts, this is not normal dog behavior, just ask Fredo he licks his butt when he farts.


----------



## Shimagoma

gah! all these huge dogs! I want a second dog... but I think id have to get rid of a few snakes first hah


































































shwew! got enough to fill a zoo!
boa constrictor, roaches, my schnauzer, corn snakes, milk snakes and rat snakes  i love em all to death! and an ex. racehorse named pete, but I only lease him heh. I bred snakes for a little while but its an expensive pet to start keeping and I just wanted to keep all the babies haha


----------



## Snowflake311

Some photos from today. 










I love this photo. 









Here are my 3 dogs.


----------



## Kory

This is CH Cherrystone The Contender JH NRD V
AKA: Major


----------



## markstr

*She Loves the Water !!*

Espe , short for Esperanza .


----------



## xiaxia

This is a Bichon-poo name Tofuu  3 yrs old



















My ragdoll cat named Kitty (original i know!) 9 yrs old



















My cat will sometimes tolerate the dog XD but they're both the best!


----------



## chelseab

Found this little furry thing under the car hood on Christmas day.










She's my best friend now.


----------



## scribnibbler

I love Bruno! He's sooo cool!


----------



## scribnibbler

This is my Jack Russell Greenbean. She's going to be a great agility dog. In this current pic she's 14weeks old.


----------



## scribnibbler

This was our first night with her at 8 weeks old. I slept on an air mattress by the back door so I could let her outside every time she wiggled at all. So far only one accident inside in three months! She's my first dog I've owned since puppyhood. I'm a dog trainer and I work at a dog daycare, she can go to work with me every day. I have her started on CGC and agility. Let's see what sport she chooses to like though. I can't wait to grow up with her.


----------



## stevenjohn21

Charlie Blue


----------



## bennyjam

Chelseab, your cat is adorable. Here's our 2 cats. Lewkis in black and Khaleesi is our new tabby.


----------



## Wolf19

This is Max!  Enjoy the canadian weather and sticking his tongue out at you =)

Other picture was the first day we picked him up. So small!


----------



## chew

Here's my bichon almost getting out of his cute puppy stage


----------



## Neatfish

Say hello to my little friend mixed siberian husky with lab. He should be ready to take home in a few weeks.


----------



## Wolf19

Neatfish said:


> Say hello to my little friend mixed siberian husky with lab. He should be ready to take home in a few weeks.


Does he have the webbed paws of a Lab?? Max (above) is a Lab/husky cross, but you can see very little husky in him. Only when he is laying on his back and perks his ears up!


----------



## NCSteve

This is Baxter, he's loving my new hobby as much as I am...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neatfish

Wolf19 said:


> Does he have the webbed paws of a Lab?? Max (above) is a Lab/husky cross, but you can see very little husky in him. Only when he is laying on his back and perks his ears up!



I'm not sure I didn't get to look at him that good. That dad is full blooded siberian husky and mom full blooded lab.


----------



## Nubster

Quick grab I made today while playing with my new camera...

Buster...my Catahoula Bulldog


----------



## Neatfish

My chow and my border collie mix. I have a white chow too but can't ever get good pics of her.


----------



## foxfish




----------



## thinBear

12 years old Siberian Husky heading to beach


----------



## Destroyer551

Penelope, one of my breeder female leopard geckos. Currently my tamest.










An old photo of my now grown albino gopher snake.










Baby Bliss - a female budgie I artificially hatched and hand-raised.










35 days old here










A tufted titmouse I handfed, that fell out of the nest at a couple days old. He finally flew away a week after this picture.










My old man, Paw, a 15 year old Britney spaniel/Beagle mix.










A crappy pic of a peacock I had awhile ago, chilling out on the porch. He disappeared a couple years ago; fairly certain someone stole him.










Sunny, my duck. She thinks she's a chicken.










Chickens, 2 more that aren't in the picture.










Add to that a couple dozen more birds, insects, and bunch of other stuff. Too lazy to post the others.


----------



## DoobieNaq

My boy Scruffy


Scruff-2.1 by DoobieNaq, on Flickr


----------



## johnson18

Love this thread, tons of great photos! Here are my three hooligans...



























The oldest is Gonzo at 6

















Harken just recently turned 2.

















Stone is only 9 months.


----------



## waterfaller1

My goldies


Pico




Elfe



Yuna



Elliot




Holly




Gryphon





Cochise




Kismet


----------



## waterfaller1

Heartly-Akita/lab mix


----------



## somewhatshocked

Millhouse, my Dachshund-Terrier mix on the day he came home:










With a bit bigger ball:










With his best pal:










Begging:










Naptime:










More naptime:










Thinking outside the box:










Relaxing:










Nosy:










Contemplating treats:


----------



## waterfaller1

Aww..what cuties. Everyone's critters are great!


----------



## kingjombeejoe

I would take a picture but they don't stay still long enough.


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L




----------



## Idrankwhat

No is not in his vocabulary


----------



## Tankoholic

Wow! So many cool pets in this thread! I'm surprised that I haven't seen a hedgehog yet. Allow me to introduce my grumpy baby, Sebastian. He was named after the hedgehog in The Hobbit that belonged to Radagast the Brown.

Despite his oh-so-cute-and-cuddly appeal, hedgehogs are not cuddling/petting animals. If properly socialized, they can be loving, but they'll never respond in the manner that a cat or dog might. In fact, most never seek affection from their owners and could really care less if you bothered them at all. They're fussy, sometimes mean, paranoid, and downright filthy little things. But I wouldn't trade that prickly, vampire-teeth-having ball of spikes for the World.

He enjoys bananas, long walks on the bed, and candlelit rooms. Seriously, though. He hates being awake with the lights on.


----------



## AquaPeanut




----------



## poppyseed

This is my boy, Hudson, as a puppy.







All grown up!


----------



## Dina-Angel

We have 2 Jack Russell Terrier 

Russ (white/brown) and Sandy (white/black)

Russ is now 2 1/2 years old and Sandy is 1 1/2 years old


----------



## MikeP_123

chelseab said:


> Found this little furry thing under the car hood on Christmas day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's my best friend now.




Now that is one of the cutest cats I have ever seen! :icon_bigg


----------

